
Osama Bin Laden's burial at sea: Why did we throw his body in the ocean?  - kqr2
http://www.slate.com/id/2292724/
======
angdis
There was DNA evidence to demonstrate it was him and the enemy has already
acknowledged that OBL is gone.

This was probably the best thing they could have done short of taking him
alive.

Who cares what internet "truther" types have to say about it?

------
jayzee
1\. According to Isalmic traditions a body should be buried in 24 hours 2\.
One would not want to create a shrine.

So the haste and burial at sea.

------
jinushaun
The sea burial will lead to conspiracy theories for years to come... Where's
the body? Probably with Elvis and Tupac somewhere.

~~~
bugsy
Asking where's the body is not a conspiracy theory. It's a basic reasonable
question.

~~~
kmgroove
And the basic reasonable answer is: at sea.

------
cbo
I assumed that it was going to be publicly cremated, but I'm not going to
complain about a burial at sea.

The important thing is that it doesn't become a rallying symbol, or an object
of international controversy. Having it rest at the bottom of the sea is one
of the best ways to accomplish those goals.

------
bsiemon
Is Osama bin Laden really in the same league as the Nazis?

